# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ηχεία & PC Ηχεία >  Ηχεία με ενσωματωμένο ενισχυτή, δεν παίζει το ένα κανάλι

## Basscadet

Καλημέρα,
έχω εδώ ένα ζεύγος ηχεία με ενσωματωμένο ενισχυτή (Xtreme Europa SPA-500) και δεν βγάζει ήχο το ένα κανάλι. Δοκίμασα ν' ακουμπήσω τα καλώδια απευθείας στη πλακέτα για ν αποκλείσω πρόβλημα με connectors κλπ αλλά και πάλι τιποτα. Το ενδιαφέρον είναι οτι όταν κλείνω τον διακόπτη, για μισό δευτερόλεπτο ακούγεται ήχος από το κανάλι που δεν δουλεύει (άρα το σήμα περνάει, απλά... για καποιο λογο δεν φευγει απο την πηγή). 

Στις φωτογραφιες παρακάτω το ζευγος που φευγει προς τα επανω δεξια πηγαίνει στο ηχειο και ειναι το καναλι που δουλευει. Στο κέντρο κατω πηγαινει σε κοννεκτορα το ζευγος απ το καναλι που δεν λειτουργει. Κεντρο και λιγο αριστερα αναμεσα στα 2 amp chips (?) ξεκινανε τα θετικά, κέντρο αμέσως αριστερα απο τους 2 μεγαλους πυκνωτες ξεκινανε τα αρνητικα.



Δεδομενου οτι περναει ηχος οταν σβηνει το ρευμα (εστω κ γι αυτο το λιγο), μηπως ειναι ενδειξη του τι φταιει να το αλλαξω (αν εχει καει κατι) να δουλεψει;

----------


## radiotimes

Καλημερα Ηλια.Το ολο θεμα που αναφερεις μου παει το μυαλο σε βραχυκυκλωμα.Ελενξε την εισοδο των 2 ολοκληρωμενων βαζοντας απλα το χερι στην εισοδο του καθενος
ξεχωριστα για να ακουσεις τον θορυβο (μπζζζζζζζ).Ετσι θα δεις αμεσως αν το προβλημα ειναι σε καποιο ολοκληρωμενο η στην εισοδο στο καλωδιο jack του ηχου.
Αν ακους θορυβο το ψαχνεις απο κει και πριν.Ελενξε και αν πανε σωστα τασεις στα ολοκληρωμενα.

----------

Basscadet (29-02-12)

----------


## Basscadet

Καλημερα,
λοιπον, οταν κραταω το βυσμα που μπαινει στην πηγη ηχου (3.5" καρφακι) ακουμπωντας ολες τις ακρες και ανεβαζοντας το volume στα ηχεια, τοτε ακουγεται πισω αυτος ο βομβος (αν τα εχω τερμα, και χωρις ν ακουμπαω το βυσμα ακουγεται ενα πολυ ελαφρυ φυσημα) και στα δυο ηχεια. Αρα και ηχος ερχεται απο το mp3 player αλλα και περναει μεχρι τα ηχεια (απλα δεν ενισχύεται το ενα :Wink: . Επισης, οταν βαζω το καρφακι μεχρι τη μεση στο mp3 player τοτε το σημα σταματαει μεν στο καναλι που παιζει και μεταφερεται πολυ χαμηλοτερα στο αλλο που δεν δουλευε. 

Ενισχυτες εχει δυο LM1875T και το τσιπακι στο κεντρο ειναι το LM324N

----------


## radiotimes

Λοιπον Ηλια επειδη το LM324N ειναι βαθμιδα προενισχυσης θελω να δοκιμασεις να βαλεις σημα κατευθειαν στην εισοδο των LM1875T.
Ετσι οπως το περιγραφεις το προβλημα πρεπει να ειναι στο LM324N αλλα κανε πρωτα αυτο που σου ειπα για να σιγουρευτης οτι τα εξοδου δουλευουν μια χαρα.
Αν ειναι οκ τοτε αλλαξε το LM324N (φτηνο ειναι) και αν ειναι κατευθειαν κολλημενο στην πλακετα βαλτου και μια βαση να υπαρχει και δοκιμασε παλι!!!

----------

Basscadet (29-02-12)

----------


## Basscadet

Λοιπόν, δοκίμασα να βάλω απευθείας σήμα από το mp3 player στα 2 αριστερά  ποδαράκια του LM1875T στο κανάλι που έχει πρόβλημα και παίζει όντως αν  και με ξεκούφανε. Κατέβασα τo volume της πηγής στο 1 (έχει max το 25)  και ο ήχος βγαίνει πολύ δυνατά και παραμορφωμένος (καταλαβαίνεις μεν  οτι είναι μουσική, απλά παίζει πολύ δυνατά και παραμορφώνει). Αυτό  συμβαίνει επειδή δεν έχει προενίσχυση από το LM324N λες; Αν το αλλάξω  (θα μπει και βαση γιατι ειναι καρφωτό στη πλακέτα) θα παίζει κανονικά;  Έτσι κ αλλιώς δε χάνω τίποτα, οπότε μόλις βρεθώ κέντρο θα πάρω ένα να  κάνω τη δοκιμή κ θα σου πω εδώ πως πάει. Και πάλι ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Basscadet

Έκατσα χτες το βραδυ κι έκανα τη κίνηση ν'αντικαταστήσω το LM324N και όντως αυτό έφταιγε, πρέπει να χε καει. Τώρα παίζει μια χαρα, έβαλα και μία βάση να ναι εύκολη η αντικατάσταση αν ξανακαεί, οπότε τα σώσαμε τα ηχειάκια. Χίλια ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια!  :Smile:

----------

